# Tallis: Spem in Alium



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Wow! 8 choirs - 40 voices! This is me singing all the parts. I really need encouragement to finish this project. Let me know what you think. I apologize for the poor sound quality, but everything I post on YouTube gets distorted.






Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## charismajc (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't believe no one has responded to this yet. Nice job keeping time so well for the many, many parts. Good singing as well. How long did this take you?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, this is pretty cool.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Please DO keep it up.

Although as different from Tallis as it's possible to get, I thought you might be interested in this vocal multi-tracking exercise from 1971 - Jon Anderson, vocalist with progressive rock band Yes - and the song _We Have Heaven_ from the band's fourth album _Fragile_.


----------

